# Christmas Coffee Gifts :)



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Quite a good game . . . When you're winning!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been framed 










Thanks to the bin-man for this!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Kind of coffee related . . .


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's my stocking fillers ....... sorry folks best I could do at short notice ..







.










Merry Xmas to All our readers.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I did! It's the intention that matters...










But then I've been a naughty boy... the shorty somehow appeared on Friday.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I did! It's the intention that matters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this could be my end game setup! Maybe next year...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its a liquid gift, does this count -







a great present from my son along with a few other Belgian triples


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> its a liquid gift, does this count -
> 
> View attachment 38146
> a great present from my son along with a few other Belgian triples


Certainly does! It's still tasting, eh? It even has side effects when you had one too many - just like coffee!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> its a liquid gift, does this count -
> 
> View attachment 38146
> a great present from my son along with a few other Belgian triples


Haha same here!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

also @Hasi and @joey24dirt - Ive just received these vintage magazines from my sister, and ive realised something shocking









its essential to wear a tie in the workshop !









edit - also there are some great projects inside, that inspire you to get out more in different ways


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Here's my stocking fillers ....... sorry folks best I could do at short notice ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The socks are OK..........

but where on earth did you get two so badly matching legs??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> The socks are OK..........
> 
> but where on earth did you get two so badly matching legs??


Hope he kept the receipt ...


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Trying to work out what to do with this...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Trying to work out what to do with this...


Plant them in a nutrient rich soil, water regularly & watch them grow.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Is that the roast date or the best before date ... top left


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lavazza it means toilet in Italian, but grind them first before flushing


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Well the "manufacturing date" was May this year and apparently they're best before May 2020, but I'd imagine the 1895 is more reflective of taste!



Nicknak said:


> Is that the roast date or the best before date ... top left


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Well the "manufacturing date" was May this year and apparently they're best before May 2020, but I'd imagine the 1895 is more reflective of taste!


Someone's present next year then


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Someone's present next year then


Luckily my whereabouts aren't that well known around here...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Luckily my whereabouts aren't that well known around here...


You might have to stock them .... just in case







...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

by the way...










my girl received this.

And the little one played with the tree decorations... must've been something like Sleepy Hollow...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Drewster said:


> The socks are OK..........
> 
> but where on earth did you get two so badly matching legs??


I know and fully appreciate what you say and the problem is they go all the way up to m A&$E ..







.

Jon ....... Merry Xmas.

Missing text my ........ !!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've got socks from my boss lol

Guess she'll be getting something really boring next year


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Fortunately I managed to side swerve any coffee related gifts this year, apparently my disaproving face last year when given some syrups (" well you like coffee don't you") by a well meaning sibling sent enough of a warning shot out









I am however enjoying an espresso and a flattie of HasBean Nicaraguan Laurina (thanks @MildredM or the heads up ) which I gifted myself, having been on coffee duty all day (days like today make having an LII make total sense) Sarah having done a wonderful Christmas dinner for quite a few.

Happy holidays all

John


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The Caravan gift set of cookbook plus Xmas Bru, plus a big bottle

of Monin (apparently more for my wife than me).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I got a self stirring mug 'for the coffee lover' it says on the box. Not sure what it's supposed to stir... syrup, sugar, cold milk, or just keep the fines from my aeropress from settling? Or maybe it's for the connoisseur of instant who can't find the energy to mix the granules until after he's had some caffeine.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I too had some very thoughtful relatives get me some generous coffee themed presents- some blackened beans that would probably serve well in place of charcoal, and some Gourmet coffee syrups!

I'm being mean really..

On the other hand, my girlfriend got me a ceramic airscape container from Bella barista and a Home Barista course from Extract, which is only 10 minutes from us, very excited!

Merry Christmas to all too, I was too busy yesterday to say it here yesterday!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I love it when friends visit from America


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

This is one of mine from my little sister. I had to drop a massive hint though. I also got a Clever dripper but I wanted a V60 instead. Close but no cigar but I'll make use of it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I got absolutely nothing coffee related...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I got absolutely nothing coffee related...


Same. Delightful.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Same. Delightful.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


>


I did get a box of fancy Oolong tea for myself though.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I did get a box of fancy Oolong tea for myself though.


Actually... I've just received some beans to try, so yeah I got beans as of an hour ago lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We are quite enjoying the caffeine card game actually!! I think I'm winning


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Two interesting bags of Coffee-Direct beans from my son with a roast date of 18/12/18. He's learning!









Looking forward to trying Bohemian Bouquet and Smokey Joe's Coffee.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

A bumper coffee themed haul this this Christmas - all beans nicely rested so now the dilema of which to try first!









Especially pleased with the April all the way from Copenhagen (amazingly 2 bags get free shipping to the UK) .. always wanted to try them since missing the LSOL ages ago when they went down a storm. (would have been even better if dear sister had managed to order both with the 'espresso milk' roast like it said on the wish list, bless her!)

Happy Christmas all!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I got absolutely nothing coffee related...


Heartburn? Oh . . . That was from eating too many mince pies though


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

I got a 3 month subscription to Square Mile Coffee, apparently! My only issue with this is that they're down South, and I am allergic to geography south of Birmingham.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Square mile coffee though, the business!

I got a sigg flask, loveramics mug, some scales. I done well!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

This, from my mother in law:


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

martinierius said:


> This, from my mother in law:


I always told mine that she was my most favourite Mother-in-Law ...... she never cottoned on







.

Jon.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Some good stuff on here!

I got a 6 cup chemex, but no filters, so that'll have to wait until I get my hasbean order in the new year (closed for Christmas by the sounds of it







). Also bought a 15g vst while I was making the order, so cheeky present for myself in there.

Other than that, I got some fantastic aldi beans... Hmm... I'll see how they are when I'm through the 1.5kg I have to burn through over Christmas!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing coffee related here.

But who cares when you have a 1kg bag of Werthers Original. 'Creamy Filling'

9 down..... 152 to go......


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

Wanted the cup, but still undecided on the glasses










And does this count as a gift seeing as I used some money from my parents (which I'm yet to receive)










Also a Motta 35cl jug on the way.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jaffro said:


> Some good stuff on here!
> 
> Other than that, I got some fantastic aldi beans... Hmm... I'll see how they are when I'm through the 1.5kg I have to burn through over Christmas!


Despite some apprehension and Pooh Poohing of supermarket beans on here ( DK Dave accepted) as a backstop we've found the Italian 4 and the Colombian 5, quite acceptable and to satisfy general tastes.

What I need is a single dose grinder that will allow me to fully appreciate alternate beans from one brew to another and have a good slurp!!.

I missed the boat when a Webber was available, at the time it was just to early in my journey and now you never see one, they are no longer manufactured.

Jon.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

I got a Womble coffee grinder for Christmas.

It's rubbish. Everything is either underground or overground.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> I got a Womble coffee grinder for Christmas.
> 
> It's rubbish. Everything is either underground or overground.


Hahaha cheers for that, made me laugh! At least it was wombling free...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> I got a Womble coffee grinder for Christmas.
> 
> It's rubbish. Everything is either underground or overground.


Can you pick up the pieces and make something new


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Nothing coffee related here.
> 
> But who cares when you have a 1kg bag of Werthers Original. 'Creamy Filling'
> 
> ...


Sweetie!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> I got a Womble coffee grinder for Christmas.
> 
> It's rubbish. Everything is either underground or overground.


I think you'll find that's quite common.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> I got a Womble coffee grinder for Christmas.
> 
> It's rubbish. Everything is either underground or overground.


If you kept 'The paperwork' you could return it.







.

Jon.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The glasses were the gift but it would be rude not to have an espresso martini for their first outing.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> The glasses were the gift but it would be rude not to have an espresso martini for their first outing.


Thought it was a coffee Antica Sambucca, not widely available but very nice ...........

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> The glasses were the gift but it would be rude not to have an espresso martini for their first outing.


Hmm love these. I don't get as much foam as you when I make them. Might need to shake it harder (haaaahh )


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Hmm love these. I don't get as much foam as you when I make them. Might need to shake it harder (haaaahh )


Behave!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> The glasses were the gift but it would be rude not to have an espresso martini for their first outing.


How did you do it?

Plain 1:1:1 spro, vodka, Kahlua (or similar)?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Hasi said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Plain 1:1:1 spro, vodka, Kahlua (or similar)?


Yeah kinda, 35g espresso, 50mls ish vodka and kahlua.

@joey24dirt you have to give it a long, vigorous shake!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

xpresso said:


> I always told mine that she was my most favourite Mother-in-Law ...... she never cottoned on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually she ordered my wife to find a suitable gift and then one of my coffee related orders was intercepted.

Still love them both to know me too well AND be able to surprise me with the perfect gift ;-)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Yeah kinda, 35g espresso, 50mls ish vodka and kahlua.
> 
> @joey24dirt you have to give it a long, vigorous shake!


I'll remember for next time. I do 2parts vodka to 1part espresso and 1part kahlua


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Yeah kinda, 35g espresso, 50mls ish vodka and kahlua.
> 
> @joey24dirt you have to give it a long, vigorous shake!


...and not a virginuous shake.

Great drink though, thought of making coffee liqueur myself - essentially it starts with vodka and coffee


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hasi said:


> ...and not a virginuous shake.
> 
> Great drink though, thought of making coffee liqueur myself - essentially it starts with vodka and coffee


My version is 100% vodka, no messing.....


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Great drink though, thought of making coffee liqueur myself - essentially it starts with vodka and coffee


And doesn't get any further than that .........

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

xpresso said:


> And doesn't get any further than that .........
> 
> Jon.


that's one great drink...


----------



## Hilaeropress (Dec 18, 2018)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Trying to work out what to do with this...


Seems so unfair - Inglorious Alf got my fav local roaster to deliver these amazing beans to me (I'm in NZ) and he gets Lavazza. Not from me, I swear...


----------

